# Schools in hurgada



## ashish76

Can anyone help me with good school in hurgada, also if you have any idea about the fee structure


----------



## GM1

you can search the forum, we have several topics about schools


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Yes have a read through the forum.. we often chat about schools.


----------



## hurghadapat

ashish76 said:


> Can anyone help me with good school in hurgada, also if you have any idea about the fee structure


El Gouna school is i think the best....you will need to Google it,or maybe Gounie on here can help you.
In Hurghada itself.....the only one i think is any good is the Deutsche Schule...once again Google it.
If your husband is not Egyptian you may have a problem as you need the correct paperwork....have a friend who went through that and ended up the school made her remove the children and no refund of fees....that was the Rajac School.
Good luck with your search.


----------



## hurghadapat

Out of date but it gives you some idea what is available :-


*El Gouna International School: application fee: $1000 per child, not refundable. Reception: $3675, Y1-6: $4200, Y7-9: $4725, Y10-11: $5250, Y12: $6300. Second child: 10% discount, Third: 25% discount. Busfees: LE 2200 per child. Bookfees: rec-Y4: $150, Y5-6: $180, Y7-9: $250, Y10-11: $260. (Dates of payment:
* 1st payment 8th September 2007
* 2nd payment 31st December 2007 – post-dated cheques are acceptable.
* 3rd payment 30th March 2008
5.Bus fees – LE 2200. Full bus fees due should be paid by the 21st June 2007 or a penalty of an additional 20% will be added and there is no guarantee of a place.
6.10% of yearly fees should be paid, non-returnable by the 21st June 2007 by all parents to secure a place for the new academic year. This amount will be deducted from the 3rd Term’s fee.
7.Failing to pay this amount automatically results in the child losing their place in the school for the new academic year and would require parents to re-register their child should they wish to return.
8.Full book fees should be paid by 21st June 2007.)
That is the latest information I have for the year 2007-2008. Update: I have heard they raised the fees by 40-50%.

Here are some of the other schools:
*Sunrise (I think this is a language school and American system)
*Rajac, language school, they will start American, but I don't know when.
*German school:

The fees for the term of 2008/09 are as follows:

Nursery class (2-4 years) 1.800 Euro

Pre school (4-6 years) 2.500 Euro

Primary school 2.500 Euro

Sekundarstufe I 2.800 Euro

Age deadline is the 30.09.
It includes: full day school, daily meals and beverages at breakfast and lunchtime and afternoon, 3 uniform shirts. Refundable deposit on books of 100 Euro has to be paid extra. Working material has to be bought (prices on request).
The registration fee is 50 Euro.
Familiy discount for the 2. child of 25%.

website: Deutsche Schule Hurghada

*French school:
School Fees Year 2008/2009

FIRST REGISTRATION FEE
School entrance fee to be paid only once at enrolment for any school boy/girl. This fee wil not be refunded: 500 euros

FEES
first term payable on 5th september 900 Euro
(Including CNED fees, postal charges)


Second term payable on 15 December 600 Euro

Third term payable on 15 March 600 Euro

TOTAL YEARLY SCHOOL FEES 2100 Euro

Any term started will not be refunded

FOR MUTLIPLE CHILDREN FAMILIES: Reduction of 500 euro per child from the second child

Parents must pay the fees on time. Any delay to each term a 10% penalty will be added to the fees. No fees will be refunded.

These are the prices for the canteen: Prices 2007/08:

* 10 LE per meal for pre-school children "Maternelles" (petite, moyenne et grande section)
* 12 Le per meal for primary school children (classes of CE and CM)
* 14 LE per meal for college students.

website: French School of Hurghada - Fees


*El Geel el Saed school: language school, mostly Egyptian children.
*St Joseph school:


----------



## ashish76

any update on sunrise? Al gouna might be to far for 7 year old kid.


----------



## GM1

I haven't heard anything good from Sunrise. 
There is another American school, I think it is open or will open next school year (Future Pioneers). Located next to the French school (both between Hurghada and El Gouna)


----------



## GM1

But remember that new schools only start with a few classes and then "grow" with the children.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...-schools-egypt.html?highlight=school+hurghada
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...hools-hurghada.html?highlight=school+hurghada
and more if you search


----------



## mamasue

El Gouna School had a schoolbus that goes through Hurghada, and drops the kids off very close to their homes.
I'm not sure what it costs, though.
As Hurghadapat says....Rajac schools are very quick to rip people off, and don't have a good reputation.....one to be avoided.
There's also St Joseph's school. I had friends who had kids there, the kids seemed to be getting a decent education by Egypt standards, but that's all I know about it. I'm sure you can google it.


----------



## GM1

Here is a document with the fees for the current year for El Gouna International school: http://www.elgounaschool.net/other pdf file/Fees Letter.pdf
Ranging from KG1: LE 31,531 to Y12/13: LE53,573 excluding book/activities/bus fees. Fees in dollars or euro are also written in the document.
These fees also don't include (international) exam fees!


----------



## femalegounie

Hi from sunny El Gouna,

if you want your child to have an education, that is accepted and recognized also abroad, I highly recommend El Gouna International School!

Had our son there from year 4 to year 11. Will send him now to boarding school in the UK, as we are leaving Egypt. All schools except one (was already oversubscribed) accepted his application and sent us offers!

As the EGIS is quite small, all staff really takes personal care of the students, which is important in every age group, but especially with your little one.

Good luck in your search and enjoy your time at the Red Sea coast!

Dagmar


----------

